# Pompano and Sheephead near Destin Jetties



## Luminum (Nov 9, 2007)

Went out Sunday Afternoon for a couple of hours and caught 2 Sheephead (17 inches) and one pompano (18 inches). All were caught using live shrimp on a Carolina Rig.


----------

